# Luck!



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Well when the 58$ charge hit our account we had figured my dad had drawn the limited entry tag for mountain lion on the oquirrah stansburys with 12 points. Well my lucky butt drew the tag! With 4 points! I'm excited!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I hate lions kill them all.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

First of all, congrats on drawing a lion tag. Cool! Second, why does it take 12 points to draw a lion tag in the oquirrah stansburys unit?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> First of all, congrats on drawing a lion tag. Cool! Second, why does it take 12 points to draw a lion tag in the oquirrah stansburys unit?


Because 11 points is not enough.

.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone. And they don't give out very many tags at all for this unit. I got pretty dang lucky. My dads excited for me and we will have a good time I'm sure!


----------

